# TUGgers...please post your post-Irma updates on FL timeshare resorts here



## Carol C (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm particularly interested in Marriott's Beachplace Towers and also the Hilton-managed art deco buildings (McAlpin being my fave) around 1400 block of Ocean Drive in South Beach. TIA for any updates and/or photos!


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 12, 2017)

Carol C said:


> I'm particularly interested in... the Hilton-managed art deco buildings (McAlpin being my fave) around 1400 block of Ocean Drive in South Beach.



Per HGVC:
*PROPERTY ALERT:* Our resort is currently closed due to damages from Hurricane Irma. Our property will re-open when the damages have been corrected, and we deem resort conditions to be safe. For more information, including questions regarding an upcoming reservation, please contact a Club Counselor at 1-800-932-4482...

South Beach, from the beach toward Ocean Drive:


----------



## Carta (Sep 13, 2017)

Any info or pics on Marriott Ocean Pointe? Palm Beach Shores..Scheduled to be there 9/22..Ive been calling Hotline#..thx


----------



## mj2vacation (Sep 13, 2017)

Carta said:


> Any info or pics on Marriott Ocean Pointe? Palm Beach Shores..Scheduled to be there 9/22..Ive been calling Hotline#..thx


I saw some photos of the beach.  Severe erosion.   Buildings are reportedly ok other than fairly minor repairs (not sure of the extent).  

The island does not have power as of yesterday.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 13, 2017)

I am interested in hearing about club regency on Marco island and resort 66 on Holmes beach


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 13, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> I am interested in hearing about club regency on Marco Island and resort 66 on Holmes beach



For Marco's Charter Club, Club Regency, Eagles Nest & Surf Club:
The vague announcement on HGVC's webpages say...

*PROPERTY ALERT:* Our resort is currently closed due to damages from Hurricane Irma. Our property will re-open when the damages have been corrected, and we deem resort conditions to be safe. For more information, including questions regarding an upcoming reservation, please contact a Club Counselor at 1-800-932-4482 (from the U.S. and Canada) or +1-407-722-3141 (worldwide).

.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 13, 2017)

Holiday Inn Vacation Club Orange Lake CC had minor damage and power loss, but is OK now. Their resort on Marco Island sustained heavy damage (135mph winds).


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 13, 2017)

Please let me know about Vistana Resort.  Family is scheduled to check in on 9/23.  Any damage or power outages there?  So worried about arriving and not being able to check in or have a/c.


----------



## Neesie (Sep 14, 2017)

Wondering about Discovery Beach in Cocoa Beach FL.  They were scheduled to close for maintenance the 16 to 23rd of Sept but are closed now.  I have to make our plans soon and may let this non information tip the scales towards non payment of MF.


----------



## Panina (Sep 14, 2017)

Neesie said:


> Wondering about Discovery Beach in Cocoa Beach FL.  They were scheduled to close for maintenance the 16 to 23rd of Sept but are closed now.  I have to make our plans soon and may let this non information tip the scales towards non payment of MF.


Why would you not pay your maintenance fees?  If it was damaged it does not release you of your legal obligation to pay even if it can't be used.  If everyone stopped paying, how would the bills (taxes, utilities, etc) be paid while things were being fixed?

If it's only closed for a short period of time and during the timeframe when you were suppose to go, they might be able to provide a different week for you to use or trade.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 17, 2017)

The Resort on Cocoa Beach:  the website says ROCB is closed, has no water and no power.  Tree and fencing damage is visible and there is some water intrusion in some oceanfront/oceanview units (there are no other kinds of units!).

The VRI website sounds less dire.  Power has been restored.  The resort is hoping to reopen on September 23 but some units won't be available.

There's a VRI number to call but VRI is closed Sundays.

My October 7-14 reservation sounds a little shakey!  Even if it is open, you wonder about the rest of the town.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2017)

gnipgnop said:


> Please let me know about Vistana Resort.  Family is scheduled to check in on 9/23.  Any damage or power outages there?  So worried about arriving and not being able to check in or have a/c.


Which Vistana resort? The Vistana Beach Club? I haven't seen that one discussed anywhere. You may want to try to contact the property directly.


----------



## silentg (Sep 17, 2017)

Don't stop paying Maintenence fees, is it too late to spacebank your week with RCI? You could go somewhere else, until your resort is reopened.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 17, 2017)

Coconut Palms II in New Smyrna opened yesterday.


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Sanibel Beach Club will open this Saturday, 23 September.  The BOD made the decision this morning.  The announcement hasn't yet shown up on either the VRI website or the SBC website, but should soon.  Nor has the email blast gone out yet.  Word is the pool is crystal clear and everything is ready to go. Even the wifi is working.


----------



## theo (Sep 19, 2017)

Sure would like to see a "boots on the ground" status report from Key West, notably regarding Hyatt Sunset Harbor, but I don't think that "visitors" are even being allowed back into Key West *at all *yet.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 19, 2017)

Jupiter Reef Club is open.  Believe only 1 unit had water damage.


----------



## Rilocori (Sep 20, 2017)

mj2vacation said:


> I saw some photos of the beach.  Severe erosion.   Buildings are reportedly ok other than fairly minor repairs (not sure of the extent).
> 
> The island does not have power as of yesterday.


Thank you for the update.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 20, 2017)

Just for general information, lee and collier county have power, butpower to water lift stations is spotty.  Which means fast showers, no flushing, no dishwasher, no laundry.  Back ups have occurred.  Those countries include sanibel , Marco, Naples,fort Myers, Bonita.


----------



## jhac007 (Sep 20, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Which Vistana resort? The Vistana Beach Club? I haven't seen that one discussed anywhere. You may want to try to contact the property directly.



Dear Vistana Beach Club Owner,

Following Hurricane Irma, we wanted to provide an update on Vistana Beach Club. As expected, the resort did experience some minor damage, however, we currently have our restoration team onsite and cleanup efforts are well underway. While the resort does have power, and the pool, lobby, activity area and beach access were mostly unaffected, we are dealing with water intrusion in some of the villas as well as landscape debris. As a result, near-term reservations for Building 2 have been suspended through Thursday, Sept. 21, 2017. Reservations for Building 1 will be closed until Tuesday, Oct. 31, 2017.

Most importantly, all of our Associates are safe and are working diligently to reopen as quickly as possible. 

If you have questions concerning an upcoming reservation, please contact Owner Services at 888-986-9637 or 407-903-4635, Monday–Friday, 9 a.m.–9 p.m., Saturday and Sunday, 9 a.m.–6 p.m. Eastern time. 

Thank you for your continued patience and understanding. We look forward to welcoming you back soon. 

Sincerely, 




Glen Vlasic 
General Manager


----------



## theo (Sep 20, 2017)

A family member who just visited friends staying at *Tropical Sands Resort in Fort Myers Beach* reports that it's open, fully functional and apparently sustained no visible damage during Hurricane Irma (although the small exercise room there is apparently closed temporarily due to some unspecified "roof issue"). Unclear how tTropical Sands managed to dodge the bullet, but I don't think the place is actually "waterfront" either.

Diagonally across the street from Tropical Sands is a (waterfront) timeshare property called *Mariners Boat House*, which is apparently still closed.
No further info was provided to me regarding the damage sustained at Mariners Boat House or on any planned or projected reopening date there.

Those same folks had apparently planned to spend the preceding week at *Bonita Resort & Club in Bonita Beach*, but the resort was closed (and still is), having apparently had a *lot* of wind driven rain intrusion, damage to pool fencing from flying debris, some sliding glass door damage and damage to pontoon boat tops. BRC reportedly *intends* to open again within a week (for week 38?), but I dunno anything more.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Sep 20, 2017)

Posted on Facebook on the 17th by The Resort on Cocoa Beach: 

"Good news! We will be accepting all existing reservations for this weekend starting on 9/23. Some oceanfront units will be out of commission and we are still working on getting back to as good as new, but we are so excited to host our friends again!

Any owners that were not able to use their week from 9/17 & 9/18 through this upcoming weekend should call the front desk at 321-783-4000 starting tomorrow."


----------



## swditz (Sep 21, 2017)

Suncoast Laurie said:


> Posted on Facebook on the 17th by The Resort on Cocoa Beach:
> 
> "Good news! We will be accepting all existing reservations for this weekend starting on 9/23. Some oceanfront units will be out of commission and we are still working on getting back to as good as new, but we are so excited to host our friends again!
> 
> Any owners that were not able to use their week from 9/17 & 9/18 through this upcoming weekend should call the front desk at 321-783-4000 starting tomorrow."



 Thanks for posting  Already have airfare for February and can't wait to go back! Hopefully any damage is minimal.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 22, 2017)

chapjim said:


> The Resort on Cocoa Beach:  the website says ROCB is closed, has no water and no power.  Tree and fencing damage is visible and there is some water intrusion in some oceanfront/oceanview units (there are no other kinds of units!).
> 
> The VRI website sounds less dire.  Power has been restored.  The resort is hoping to reopen on September 23 but some units won't be available.
> 
> ...



I don't have any info about your resort but no need to worry about Cocoa Beach! We live on the beach just north of there in Cape Canaveral and almost all bars and restaurants were open by the end of last week. Once power and water were restored, businesses were more than ready to reopen. Of course there were places that sustained damage but we were very lucky that we did not have any.  I'm hoping our Key West timeshare did as well as our home.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 22, 2017)

I checked in at Wyndham Ocean Walk today for the weekend (renting from another TUGer). The resort is running! The "Lower Level", which is Beach/pool access and game stuff, has blowers and restoration crews. Pool area looks good. Our suite, which has a western view, is fine, except for a broken door lock that took them about an hour to replace. 

TS


----------



## nkldavy (Sep 23, 2017)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> I checked in at Wyndham Ocean Walk today for the weekend (renting from another TUGer). The resort is running! The "Lower Level", which is Beach/pool access and game stuff, has blowers and restoration crews. Pool area looks good. Our suite, which has a western view, is fine.
> 
> As a side note, I noticed they rearranged the check-in, and they offered a sales presentation but not pushy. I said OK, even though it says I must make $60k per year (not even close) or retired (I will probably retire in 20 years). They're offering money, or in my case, a 7-night free stay at any Wyndham resort between now and September 2018. We know, we will refuse every offer and take the week!
> 
> TS


Lazy river and one hot tub out of commisson.


----------



## X-ring (Sep 23, 2017)

*Tortuga Beach Club* on Sanibel re-opened yesterday (Sept 22).


----------



## Panina (Sep 24, 2017)

*Eagles Nest, Marco Island on website

GOAL DATE TO REOPEN:* Friday, October 20, 2017 (Week 42)

*MESSAGE FOR OWNERS:* Owners who are not able to use the property during their week(s) will receive a letter in the mail explaining the maintenance fee reimbursement process.


----------



## Panina (Sep 24, 2017)

Surf club, Marco Island on website 
*The property will re-open on Saturday, September 23. Please note, daily updates will no longer be added to this website.*


----------



## Panina (Sep 24, 2017)

Club Regency, Marco Island, on website
*GOAL DATE TO REOPEN:* Saturday, October 14, 2017 (Week 41)

*MESSAGE FOR OWNERS:* Owners who are not able to use the property during their week(s) will receive a letter in the mail explaining the maintenance fee reimbursement process.

*09/23/2017 PROPERTY UPDATE:* 3:00 p.m. After further inspection two additional second floor unit ceilings in the living room area have damage due to hurricane Irma. The roofing company has started the removal of tiles and damaged material on building C. The maintenance shed roof has been removed and tarped. Front desk staff has contacted those owners that will not be able to occupy their week. Maintenance staff continues to work on the grounds and pool furniture has been returned to the pool deck area. Ongoing repairs continue in those units that have water damage.


----------



## swditz (Sep 26, 2017)

Neesie said:


> Wondering about Discovery Beach in Cocoa Beach FL.  They were scheduled to close for maintenance the 16 to 23rd of Sept but are closed now.  I have to make our plans soon and may let this non information tip the scales towards non payment of MF.



Discovery beach resort will reopen Saturday September 30th.   Tennis and basketball courts will be closed for repairs.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 27, 2017)

swditz said:


> Discovery beach resort will reopen Saturday September 30th.   Tennis and basketball courts will be closed for repairs.


The cafe and tiki bar reopened Saturday 9/23.


----------



## silentg (Sep 27, 2017)

Dear resort condominium owner:


Hurricane Irma Saturday, Sept 23, 2017 - Final update



All Cunningham managed resorts in the Sarasota area and St Augustine Beach are open. Everyone on staff is safe. We have cleaned up and all resorts are now accepting incoming guests. Please call or email your resort for additional concerns. 


The Beach Club at St Augustine - 904-471-2626
Calini Beach Club - 941-349-2500
Siesta Sands Beach Resort - 941-349-8061
Gulf Tides of Longboat Key - 941-383-5595
Longboat Bay Club - 941-383-9561
Little Gull Cottages - 941-383-8818

A very big "THANK YOU" to all who have sent their well wishes, as well as your patience and understanding during this time!

Rich Cunningham
Regional Manager


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 27, 2017)

I've hesitated in contacting my resort in Marathon, knowing the destruction that was caused by Irma in the Middle Keys.  I own weeks 9 and 10 at Marathon Key Beach Club.  Yesterday, I sent an email requesting a status report on the resort's damage and today received the following report.

"The buildings  and units are ok, we had some roof damage but we lost all of our trees and landscaping.  We had to cut through all the fallen trees first to gain access to the buildings and units.  We are very fortunate compared to the damage oceanside. They are still working on the cable TV, internet and phones - hopefully we will get that back soon.  Banana Bay's pool is closed for some minor repairs.  We will send more details to all owners as soon as we can. I'm sure things will be back to normal for your visit."

The buildings are elevated with parking underneath and are made of concrete.  I was hopeful and it looks like the resort will be okay.

Prior to the hurricanes, I was in the process of transferring the ownership of another timeshare ownership in Marathon at Bluegreen's Hammocks in Marathon.  I read in this thread or another one that this resort is closed until further notice as opposed to other Bluegreen resorts located in South Florida, which have reopened or will be opening this upcoming weekend.  

I have read that the Florida Keys will reopen to tourists for the first time on October 1.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 28, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> I have read that the Florida Keys will reopen to tourists for the first time on October 1.



On 9/22 Key West Chamber of Commerce posted on Facebook that Key West was open for tourism effective immediately, while acknowledging that the official date is October 1.  They welcomed back the first cruise ship visiting Key West on Sunday 9/24.


----------



## kaboom (Sep 30, 2017)

The Florida Bay Club in Key Largo is up and Running effective the 23rd of September.


----------



## Fitzriley (Sep 30, 2017)

Does anyone have better info than what Hyatt is giving out on Sunset Harbor, Windward, or Beach House? We are hearing conflicting news and are hoping to hear from someone who has seen them.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 30, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Just for general information, lee and collier county have power, butpower to water lift stations is spotty.  Which means fast showers, no flushing, no dishwasher, no laundry.  Back ups have occurred.  Those countries include sanibel , Marco, Naples,fort Myers, Bonita.



No such restriction on Marco.  We had a boil water notice for a few days, but that was it.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 1, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> I am interested in hearing about club regency on Marco island and resort 66 on Holmes beach


 
Read the updates on Club Regency.  Building C got hammered pretty bad, but they say they are hoping to open 10/21 week 42.  

http://clubregency.hgvc.com/


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## rapmarks (Oct 1, 2017)

This is a picture taken today in Naples Florida, posted by an angry landscaper.  This is his neighborhood and he is angry because his clients are mad at him because they lost landscaping.  He is upset because this is what the streets where the average joe lives, they don't have landscapers and others to do the clean up for them.  He said they have all been working their butts off in 100 degree heat.  He said a lot more, and i wish I could copy it.  Those that responded said Bonita springs look like this too, imagine what the keys look like.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 1, 2017)

Is this in Key West?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 1, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> This is a picture taken today in Naples Florida, posted by an angry landscaper.  This is his neighborhood and he is angry because his clients are mad at him because they lost landscaping.  He is upset because this is what the streets where the average joe lives, they don't have landscapers and others to do the clean up for them.  He said they have all been working their butts off in 100 degree heat.  He said a lot more, and i wish I could copy it.  Those that responded said Bonita springs look like this too, imagine what the keys look like.


I've been wondering how Naples fared with Irma.  I'm looking forward to going down in January.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 1, 2017)

It looks like that everywhere, except there is more building material and furniture in those piles than down here in Marco.  Our piles are mostly yard waste.  We were told today that the cleanup was being delayed because the roads to the place where they dump all this stuff are flooded, so we have to bear with it a while longer.   They say about 6 weeks to get all this stuff picked up, and are encouraging people to start doing it themselves.  Good luck with that!  Actually, some people are either doing it themselves or paying landscapers to haul the piles away rather than wait.  This photo is the pile across the street from my house.  We're glad all our stuff is piled on a vacant lot!


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 1, 2017)

We have a neighborhood private Facebook page.  Our neighborhood environmentalist posted that they are weeks behind in Lee county, and yard waste must be kept separate.  I don't know about collier county, but lee county has weekly pick up for yard waste, and they are way behind.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 1, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> We have a neighborhood private Facebook page.  Our neighborhood environmentalist posted that they are weeks behind in Lee county, and yard waste must be kept separate.  I don't know about collier county, but lee county has weekly pick up for yard waste, and they are way behind.



We normally have weekly yard waste removal, but not while these piles are along the side of the road.  That will resume after the cleanup and we only have our normal buckets to be picked up.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 2, 2017)

In North-Central Florida, we had a lot of tree damage. Homeowners with chainsaws cleared big trees blocking the streets. There were huge piles of yard trash in front of every house. To augment their regular service, the city hired a private tree company service. Out yard trash was picked up last week.


----------



## CharlesS (Oct 4, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> Prior to the hurricanes, I was in the process of transferring the ownership of another timeshare ownership in Marathon at Bluegreen's Hammocks in Marathon.  I read in this thread or another one that this resort is closed until further notice as opposed to other Bluegreen resorts located in South Florida, which have reopened or will be opening this upcoming weekend.


The other thread is

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...hurricane-info-for-timeshares-resorts.261938/

The latest Bluegreen update is:

*"The Hammocks at Marathon - Marathon, FL (closed until further notice)
Gulfstream Manor - Gulfstream, FL (reopen 10/21/17)
Daytona SeaBreeze - Daytona Beach, FL (reopen 10/13/17)
Dolphin Beach Club - Daytona Beach, FL (reopen 11/11/17)
Casa Del Mar Resort - Ormond Beach, FL (reopen 11/17/17)"
*
Regarding lost reservations Bluegreen also states:

"We are currently waiving any cancellation fees or Points loss for reservations at any Bluegreen resort that is closed due to the hurricane."

Charles


----------



## Mimi (Oct 7, 2017)

*OCEAN LANDINGS RESORT*, Cocoa Beach, Fl.

*Update: *
*We are pleased to announce that the Resort will re-open on September 23rd. The A & AA buildings will still be out of service. We have the ability to accommodate owners on a limited basis in the B building and the C & D buildings. Please contact the Resort if you plan on coming in for your scheduled week. Thank you for your patience and understanding.*
*Blanche Morrison
Assistant General Manager*

*Ocean front Renovations begins 9/9/17:*

We will start renovations in the 2 bedroom ocean front’s starting on the upper floors. Once those are completed then we will start on the upper floor of the D-blg. one bedroom ocean fronts. We thank you for your cooperation during this process as we continue to strive to make Ocean Landings Resort even better than before.  Thank you for your cooperation.

*Ocean Landings Management and Staff*

*PLEASE READ:* Feeding wildlife is generally discouraged and, in some cases, illegal. In Florida, it is illegal to feed manatees, sand-hill cranes, bears, raccoons, foxes, possums and alligators. We are requesting owners and guests to please abide by this. When you feed wild animals they become a nuisance and a problem for others on property. We ask kindly if you would not throw place or hand any food to any wildlife. This will help avoid trapping and relocating or even euthanizing these animals. Thank you Ocean landings Management.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 8, 2017)

We are returning to Florida Wednesday.  Friends posted on Facebook wondering why there is a terrible smell in the air.  Others posted that the smell is all over Naples, and wind taking it north.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 21, 2017)

Las Olas Beach Club in Satellite Beach has opened for exchange guests. No pool yet, but open.


----------

